# Scottish/ English curriculum



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Which school year??*

Hi

My kids are 6 and 11 and are in Primary 2 and Primary 7. As they were born late July and Aug they started school when they were 5. I think they would have been a year ahead in the english curriculum (started school at 4). Can anyone advise.......1. What year they would be expected to join in the english curriculum and 2. Will they be placed on age or current level.

Someone mentioned they may need to advance a whole year so I'm a little worried !! Thankfully they are both bright kids but they will be the youngest in thier year will need to catch up on a whole years work!!
Thanks

Susan


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

You have to get a transfer certificate signed by their current school to say what year they are in. The new school will place them in the 'correct' grade according to what that certificate says. Age doesn't really come into it. My daughter was born in December 1996 and is in Grade 7. Her scottish friend is the same age as her and is also in grade 7. The law states that a child cannot go up a year until that child has completed their current year. I assume (which is usually dangerous) that if your kids were to move here now, they would stay in grade 2 and 7?? When I was moving, I found the registrar at dubai british school to be really, really helpful. Also the registrar at Wellington International School. Maybe try emailing those schools and asking for advice? We didn't end up going with Dubai British School, but when i needed info later on (when kids were at different school) they were still happy to give me advice. 

Not from the Scottish system, so can't compare, I'm afraid.

Just reread your post. I'm pretty sure that their ages would be 'right' for year 7 and 2 here. But they would be the youngest. I think the cut off is September, so if your child turned 6 in August, they would start grade 2 in the semptember.


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

flossie said:


> You have to get a transfer certificate signed by their current school to say what year they are in. The new school will place them in the 'correct' grade according to what that certificate says. Age doesn't really come into it. My daughter was born in December 1996 and is in Grade 7. Her scottish friend is the same age as her and is also in grade 7. The law states that a child cannot go up a year until that child has completed their current year. I assume (which is usually dangerous) that if your kids were to move here now, they would stay in grade 2 and 7?? When I was moving, I found the registrar at dubai british school to be really, really helpful. Also the registrar at Wellington International School. Maybe try emailing those schools and asking for advice? We didn't end up going with Dubai British School, but when i needed info later on (when kids were at different school) they were still happy to give me advice.
> 
> Not from the Scottish system, so can't compare, I'm afraid.
> 
> Just reread your post. I'm pretty sure that their ages would be 'right' for year 7 and 2 here. But they would be the youngest. I think the cut off is September, so if your child turned 6 in August, they would start grade 2 in the semptember.



Hi flossie

Thanks for your response. I am having this issue too and was really concerned!

S


----------



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

flossie said:


> You have to get a transfer certificate signed by their current school to say what year they are in. The new school will place them in the 'correct' grade according to what that certificate says. Age doesn't really come into it. My daughter was born in December 1996 and is in Grade 7. Her scottish friend is the same age as her and is also in grade 7. The law states that a child cannot go up a year until that child has completed their current year. I assume (which is usually dangerous) that if your kids were to move here now, they would stay in grade 2 and 7?? When I was moving, I found the registrar at dubai british school to be really, really helpful. Also the registrar at Wellington International School. Maybe try emailing those schools and asking for advice? We didn't end up going with Dubai British School, but when i needed info later on (when kids were at different school) they were still happy to give me advice.
> 
> Not from the Scottish system, so can't compare, I'm afraid.
> 
> Just reread your post. I'm pretty sure that their ages would be 'right' for year 7 and 2 here. But they would be the youngest. I think the cut off is September, so if your child turned 6 in August, they would start grade 2 in the semptember.


Flossie

Took your advice managed to contact JESS and as you said they were really helpfull. They have taken the kids date of births and will advise but suggested that they may be promoted to the year above?? Not so worried as long as I know now as I dont think we will get places so have aimed optimistically for bringing them in June and starting them in Sept 09 that gives me almost 10 months to close any learning gaps. (Its a long time for our family to be apart but I want to make it as easy for them as possible) 

I have been reading the threads on childcare as I would like to work but a bit scared about the idea of leaving the kids with a maid - thought of bringing over my sister - She is 20 and qualified in childcare - Is this possible with sponsoring??

I am really looking forward to coming over but oh my it really is a lot of worry with the kids


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You wont be able to sponsor your sister.
You can not hire family members as maids/nannies etc
Read this link, and it will explain, that you need to prove they are NOT related to you.
Hope this helps a little

Gulfnews: Bringing in domestic help


----------

